# Flexible and accurate dowel work.



## madts

I agree. Dowels are misunderstood apart from the cabinet industry, where point to point CNC machines are used. But jigs like yours do the same job, at a slower pace.


----------



## gbear

This is a great idea…one I will probably adopt.
Thanks


----------



## JL7

Great review Gene…...didn't even know these were available….Lee Valley has so many little gems hiding about….

I'll be putting some of these in cart with my next trip….......thanks.


----------



## PASs

thanks for the post.
I still have the dowel centers I got 25 years ago….drill the hole, put the center in, press the mating board together, drill the matching hole.
Made a massive entertainment center using dowels as the joinery with those centers.
But these look better for drilling the holes.
on the favorites list !!!


----------



## sawdustsux

great!


----------



## jap

thanks for the review.


----------



## DocSavage45

Gene,

Your photos are great. What kind of camera? Nice review too!


----------



## SPalm

Great idea. I have used many dowels with varying results. 
It looks like these little puppies would solve some of the problems. Hmmm.

Thanks for the tip,
Steve


----------



## paulnwa

Good review! I have several sets of these bushings and liners. The liners press fit nicely into 5/8" holes just squeezing them in with a bench vise. The smooth surface at the end of the liner does a good job of piloting the liner into the hole and keeping it aligned when inserting. 
These drill bushings are much lower cost than standard slip fit or press fit drill bushings. I wish they offered a wider range of sizes, tho. I have used these parts to make several drill jigs for various projects. A great value.

I have also used the Veritas Optical Center Punch (http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?p=45502&cat=1,180,42311) in conjunction with a 5/16" bushing to accurately align a drill jig with a hole layout pattern. A great combination for precision work!


----------



## Zepluros

It took me 5 minutes to realize you weren't trying to make dowels but merely drill for them. This is definitely the way to do it.


----------

